# WUHAN | Yangtze River Coastal Railway Company Headquarters | 230m | 754ft | 43 fl | 112m | 369ft | 24 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

武昌滨江商务区E１与F３地块出让｜引入高铁或铁路建设企业总部


武昌滨江商务区E１与F３地块出让｜引入高铁或铁路建设企业总部,滨江,商务区,武昌,起始价




www.163.com









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by mas1back 



















Location


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

This is going to become one of the biggest CBDs in China...with many residential towers too


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Dubai eat your heart out


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

As these two screenshots show, ground work and excavation on this project has started


https://www.ixigua.com/7069238764656132611?logTag=501578ebb25992b37fcf


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

坐标武昌滨江！沿江高铁总部设计案曝光


坐标武昌滨江！沿江高铁总部设计案曝光,滨江,高铁,武昌,沿江,武汉




www.163.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ugly, I find square shape more gorgeous than a triangle shape


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by mas1back


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------

